# Best finger bow?



## FLS (Apr 8, 2018)

Mathews Conquest


----------



## brian wagar (Jul 28, 2008)

New Hoyt double xl Chuck Adams is shooting this bow with fingers. I had a Mathews conquest not a fan. I ended up shooting an older Martin Sceptor 11.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

conquest love mine


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

Look for a 2010-2012 Hoyt Vantage LTD most accurate forgiving hunting bow. For a faster less forgiving fingerbow 2015-16 WinWin 40 Dragonfly with ez1cams or a 2010-12 Martin Shadowcat. My 2 pennies.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

Tim J Hoeck said:


> As of today what it the best finger bow bow that's in production today? 40" or longer. Mainly a hunting bow. Hoyt, Martin,Mathews, Prime, etc. Even a target bow as I'll paint it anyway


_1) 2021 *Hoyt Invicta 40 DCX*
40" ATA...Shoot Through Riser....316 fps....7 5/8 brace.

2) 2021 *Hoyt Altus 38 DCX*
38" ATA...Standard Side Riser Shelf....322 fps....7 1/8 brace._


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Archery Republic Alliance. Specifically made in the USA for finger shooters. 44” ATA.


----------



## Cap1961 (Oct 16, 2019)

celtpaddy said:


> Look for a 2010-2012 Hoyt Vantage LTD most accurate forgiving hunting bow. For a faster less forgiving fingerbow 2015-16 WinWin 40 Dragonfly with ez1cams or a 2010-12 Martin Shadowcat. My 2 pennies.


----------



## Cap1961 (Oct 16, 2019)

Cap1961 said:


> View attachment 7488092
> View attachment 7488092


Vantage XT


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

rsarns said:


> Archery Republic Alliance. Specifically made in the USA for finger shooters. 44” ATA.


Can't agree more. LOVE my new Archery Republic bow!!


----------

